# Vintage 50's jack'o lantern lamp



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

My in laws were going through their parents attic gathering odds and ends, and they ran across an old Halloween lamp. Their first thought was Mike would love this!! So now I own a vintage 1950's Halloween lamp!! So excited!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Lucky you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so charming!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is really cool and it's from the 1950s - so cool.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool and looks to be in tip top shape


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome find and gift. I am a sucker for old Nostalgic Halloween pieces. Don't tell anyone, but I'm a sucker for ALL Halloween pieces!


----------

